# Windows XP - Disable auto hardware detection?



## m_tawfik15 (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been getting frustrated trying to install the drivers of my Sound Blaster Live 5.1 sound card from the supplied CD. If I could just halt Plug & Play feature I could install the correct driver from my CD. Furthermore in the CD there are lots of other software that will only be installed from the CD. So would you please advise how to disable the “Auto hardware detection in windows XP SP2”
Many thanks in advance
Best regards,
********


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
When the New Hardware Detected comes up hit cancel. Insert your CD and run the CD driver install program. Then reboot and see if the sound card driver is installed correctly. Then install the rest of the CD programs if you wish.
I have the same card as you have and XP should install the driver automatically. It will not install the Sound Blaster 5.1 program you have on CD though.
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## PORPOISE (Apr 27, 2008)

The problem is that the "New Hardware Detected" box does not come up. So Win XP just goes ahead and automatically installs its driver. When I installed this device 5 years ago this did not happen -- the New Hardware Detected box came up and I could cancel. I think that the firmware update I did on the Extigy is causing it to autoinstall the driver.


----------



## frunobulax7088 (May 31, 2010)

I am having the same issue installing an Edirol UA-25 driver on a different PC with XP Pro SP3. Never had this issue before on a different notebook. The new hardware found wizard always displayed, so I could choose the driver installation method. I have driver signing set to warn (as required for this driver). On this PC, the new hardware wizard does not display and windows installs a generic driver. Does any have a solution? If all else fails, I'm wondering if I could locate the default Windows dirver in System32 and in driver cache and delete it. Seems like that might force XP Pro to accept the Edirol driver.


----------

